# Harmony remote and the VIP922



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone have anything to report on the Harmony remote and the 922? I read in a earlier post that it works with the 922.....my doesn't.
I spoke with Harmony, they emailed me info about changing address's in the system info which I did to no avail. Also when not in sat mode I get a floating screen telling me I've set my remote for TV.......etc. Without setting the remote back to Sat mode the floater just keeps on floating. Perhaps I'm not getting it... but it seems there a few issues to work out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## nukem1r (Apr 17, 2010)

did you change the UHF remote function in the remote section to IR? thats what did it for me. 

Mike


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, after adjusting the screen I found the IR at the bottom of the page. 
Thanks again


----------



## jacosawilliam (Jun 18, 2010)

The UI is a complete departure from VIP722 with nice graphic menus, and it feels like a 2010 design. It also finally takes advantage of the 1080p real estate, so HD doesn’t seem like an afterthought. This DVR is a dual-tuner, two-TV receiver that allows 55 hours of high definition record time, or 350 hours of standard definition.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jacosawilliam said:


> This DVR is a dual-tuner, two-TV receiver that allows 55 hours of high definition record time, or 350 hours of standard definition.


I don't know where you got that information but it is wrong. I just checked via Dish Remote Access it it shows my 922 with approximately 50% of storage used for 72 recordings (about half movies and the remainder 1 hour programs) has 395 hours 56 minutes SD and 51 hours 27 minutes HD remaining. The 922 is considered a 100 hour HD hard drive.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 922 has a 1 TB hard drive, instead of the 500 GB drive in the 722s, so it is correct that it can record approx 100-110 hours of MPEG4 HD.


----------

